# boat hull



## bhunter (Apr 22, 2011)

where is the best place to find an aluminum boat hull for bow fishing set up?


----------



## j_seph (Apr 28, 2011)

Go over to bowfishing country!


----------



## FOD (Apr 28, 2011)

Got to look around and be willing to drive a little to find a good deal,last year I found an 1860 Landau Weldtek boat motor and trailer in Sarasota Fl. $2800,boat,motor,and trailer,got him down to 24,and it was well worth the day trip.(craigslist)


----------



## FOD (May 6, 2011)

http://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/2365054348.html

Check this one out,could make a good one.


----------

